# Running Change to Honda HSS Models



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

To comply with updated ANSI recommendations, Honda is fitting an updated guard/cage to the muffler on all HSS-series 2-stage snowblowers. There are plans to offer an update kit. The kit will have a different muffler, as it has the needed hardware/mounting points for the new guard. Details TBD.


----------



## Gator9329 (Nov 30, 2013)

Can you tell us what other changes have been made in the S2? I am curious if they have addressed the clogging issue.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Gator9329 said:


> Can you tell us what other changes have been made in the S2? I am curious if they have addressed the clogging issue.


Just the muffler guard and I understand a few stickers were updated. That's all.


----------



## Sparkland (Sep 9, 2016)

Robert, 


I saw the new muffler guard on a HSS snow blower at the local Big R store and was wondering when this option will be available for those us who have already purchased the HSS without the updated muffler guard?


Brad


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Sparkland said:


> Robert,
> 
> 
> I saw the new muffler guard on a HSS snow blower at the local Big R store and was wondering when this option will be available for those us who have already purchased the HSS without the updated muffler guard?
> ...


Two ways to go: (1) Wait for the official 'kit' to be released by Honda (sorry, I do not have an ETA) or (2) buy the needed loose parts. If you have moderate DIY skills, this is an easy job to swap out the muffler and fit the new guard.


----------

